# I try to find out the ingredients of this pesticide



## Hien (Jun 13, 2010)

Help!!
Does anyone know the ingredients in the organic pesticide called "BANG"
I search on the internet in vain . 
All they say is a brew with fruit & vegetable ???
I want to use it on vegetable & herb plants, which I don't even want something presumely safe & not nasty like pyrethrin in my stomach (One time I spray pyrethrin on the orchids, and rub it with barehand, my hand & wrist got numb for days afterward)


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 13, 2010)

I no longer have a bottle of this product on my shelf so I cannot tell you specifically all the ingredients. My parents depleted my supply using it on their grapevines, but I remember it is primarily composed of garlic and hot/cayenne-type peppers. 

I believe it works best as an insect deterrent or repellent rather than outright killing the insects.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 13, 2010)

i looked all over and could only find something that talks about how it is brewed in small batches from fruits and vegetables.
one thing i found said it can be used up to three days before harvest
remember, pesticides are meant to kill. you gotta be careful and use appropriate personal protective equipment and follow the label instructions. some things will say that there is a re entry interval during which time the plant can only be touched or the area entered only when wearing the appropriate personal protective equipment


----------



## jewel (Jun 13, 2010)

i found a site that said it was made form garlic and peppers steeped in water ~ Jewel


----------



## Hien (Jun 13, 2010)

Much appreciate, everyone for quick answers
I feel much better to use it with those ingredients. perhaps I will spray them tomorrow.
I can not let the mites population explodes further to the point they kill the whole plants.
I would not want to use the herbs that supposed to help arthritis but with the pesticides that promote it .
Many thanks, guys


----------

